# Jungle Sounding Bird



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Whenever I have been fishing NW tribs, I've heard a bird call I've never heard before.

All I can say is that the call is like something they'd play as bird sounds in a jungle type movie like Tarzan.

Basically, it's a call of "Wha, ka, ka, ka, ka" just like you'd hear as the scary bird call in a movie where they're trying to build suspense.

I have only seen flashes of the bird making the call and it seems to be Blue Jay sized or larger.

Guessing it's a Pileated Woodpecker cuz they seem to be around due to the ash borers.

Am I right? Or have I just seen too many black and white movies like Tarzan or African Queen. :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Pileated Woodpecker was going to be my guess.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Pileated Woodpecker was going to be my guess.


Mark,

I should've done a little Googling before posting my question. 

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pileated_Woodpecker/sounds

Really fun hearing em.

Oh yeah, really enjoyed your pics from Wyoming. 

Tight lines.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Mark,
> 
> I should've done a little Googling before posting my question.
> 
> ...


My first thought was the Northern Flicker

The site has an audio button to listen to its call.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My guess was going to be this fairly common bird, it's call reminds me of the Tarzan movies......
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Coopers_Hawk/id


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> My guess was going to be this fairly common bird, it's call reminds me of the Tarzan movies......
> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Coopers_Hawk/id


if you click all the sounds at once it really dose sound like a tarzan movie.....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Blue Heron. Heard it many times.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> *Blue Heron*. Heard it many times.





OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I have only seen flashes of the bird making the call and it seems to be *Blue Jay sized* or larger.


Your blue jays up there on steroids? :evil:


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Definitely the Pileated Woodpecker. Really cool sounding bird.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> Your blue jays up there on steroids? :evil:


I was just thinking a heron was somewhere behind a bird he saw, that was making the sound.

Pileated woodpecker is nowhere near the size of a blue jay either. Unless it was a real young one.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I was just thinking a heron was somewhere behind a bird he saw, that was making the sound.
> 
> Pileated woodpecker is nowhere near the size of a blue jay either. Unless it was a real young one.


I haven't been able to get a good view of the bird making the call. Just flashes of something that is at least as big as a Blue Jay.

I know Pileated Woodpeckers are at least twice as big as a Blue Jay.

Also, if I had gotten a good view of the bird, I wouldn't have started this thread asking what kind of bird it was.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

They could have definitely used the Pileated Woodpecker for Tarzan`s soundtrack. I have a good number of them around my house and see them when bowhunting . I have only heard them make that sound when they are flying through the woods . They sure can pound the crap out of a tree . Kinda cool to see .


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

I vote for Northern Flicker. It has always sounded like a jungle bird to me and its the right size based on your description.


----------

